# Westworld "The Mother of Exiles" S03E04 April 5, 2020 *spoilers*



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Well, now we know who's Pearl is in Charlotte (and all the others). Didn't see that coming.

Why does Stubbs need to drink beer?

So now Serac has to retrieve Maeve, repair her, and start over, only he will no longer have the element of surprise on his side. I'm very interested to see where this is going.

How does all this murder and mayhem take place at this super ritzy party and nobody seems to notice or care? Were they all on that designer drug and just thought it was a hallucination?


----------



## pgogborn (Nov 11, 2002)

DevdogAZ said:


> Well, now we know who's Pearl is in Charlotte (and all the others). *Didn't see that coming*.


Although to give credit to the Showrunners they did not pull it out of thin air, they set it up. The problem is distinguishing the real clues from the misdirections.



astrohip said:


> _"No one knows you like I do, no one knows me like you"_
> 
> Could it be herself? A cloned copy of her seed (or whatever they call that brain ball)....





Steveknj said:


> That's what I was thinking...





tivotvaddict said:


> Also thinking it could be this,...





pgogborn said:


> She also said "I trust you". She could have been lying in order to encourage stupid loyalty but if she wasn't I think the only person she trusts is herself and maybe her father.


To see what is coming you don't need Serac's Oracle, read this forum


----------



## tivotvaddict (Aug 11, 2005)

DevdogAZ said:


> Why does Stubbs need to drink beer?
> 
> How does all this murder and mayhem take place at this super ritzy party and nobody seems to notice or care? Were they all on that designer drug and just thought it was a hallucination?


And why did Maeve order a large sherry?

Yes, seems like everyone in the area was tripping (or I think they call it dripping in this world). Seems like that drug might play an important role. Liam still has the vial that his friend gave him. Wonder if he will use it somehow even though Caleb has him in his control. Why is Liam still needed? Maybe his blood is still needed to gain access to something, though I can't see what at this point.


----------



## pgogborn (Nov 11, 2002)

tivotvaddict said:


> Why is Liam still needed? Maybe his blood is still needed to gain access to something, though I can't see what at this point.


While I was looking for the exact quote of something Liam said to Dolores I came across one of those bonus websites the Showrunners set up.

The quote is:
"I have read access to the outer layers, but nothing deeper, I go to the office, I spend the money, but I'm a figurehead. No one knows what the system is doing, other than its original architect."

Maybe Dolores can hack his limited read access to gain full access to the system.

The website is:
If Data Is Destiny, Then You Chart the Path | Incite Inc.

Liam is still CEO of Incite Inc. and digging down the website Incite Inc. provides the transportation technology that Doleres has already made good use of and other relatively non-sinister useful technology.


----------



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)

tivotvaddict said:


> Why is Liam still needed? Maybe his blood is still needed to gain access to something, though I can't see what at this point.


Well, I can see why they need him to disappear at least, and preferably in a way that doesn't cause too much fuss. if he was still around he would definitely make a fuss that someone stole his money and it wouldn't be hard to put the pieces together: there's the guy they attacked for the blood, they obviously have lots of video at the bank which wouldn't match, and he would clearly know that his right-hand man was responsible based on the hash code. I find it amusing that they have all this magical DNA matching but they don't have the ability to show a _picture_ of the person on the ID screen!



DevdogAZ said:


> So now Serac has to retrieve Maeve, repair her, and start over, only he will no longer have the element of surprise on his side. I'm very interested to see where this is going.


 They didn't seem too surprised by her anyway . Once again, a great fighter felled by the mighty head-butt. Talk about your plot tropes.


----------



## trainman (Jan 29, 2001)

DevdogAZ said:


> How does all this murder and mayhem take place at this super ritzy party and nobody seems to notice or care?


Everyone had their eyes wide shut.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

They were partying like it was 2001...


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

Why didn’t the Off Switch that Bernard created not work on Connells/Delores? Anyway, now that Deloris has it, she can use it on Maeve.


----------



## robojerk (Jun 13, 2006)

Tony_T said:


> Why didn't the Off Switch that Bernard created not work on Connells/Delores? Anyway, now that Deloris has it, she can use it on Maeve.


 Considering Bernard is a Host too, maybe it's directional? So it doesn't effect him while he pulls the trigger. Like an old ir remote. </shrug>


----------



## mattyro7878 (Nov 27, 2014)

I am stupid . Who is on Charlotte?


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

mattyro7878 said:


> I am stupid . Who is on Charlotte?


See: Charlotte Elizabeth Hale


----------



## mattyro7878 (Nov 27, 2014)

I should have asked :who os inside Charlotte?".I know Charlotte...she's an Avenger!!!


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

mattyro7878 said:


> I should have asked :who os inside Charlotte?".I know Charlotte...she's an Avenger!!!


Deloris (she copied herself, and is in the other hosts working with her as well)


----------



## pgogborn (Nov 11, 2002)

A question I have is why is Dolores manufacturing so much white goo? Is it for an army of Dolores' or is it for an army of silent white drones.


----------



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)

Tony_T said:


> Why didn't the Off Switch that Bernard created not work on Connells/Delores? Anyway, now that Deloris has it, she can use it on Maeve.


It seemed to me he never got a chance to try it. He was trying it on Liam and it didn't work, then Connells got the drop on him and he couldn't move to reach for it.

As for Maeve, it's not clear that all the switches work the same way or do the same thing. Serac created Maeve's body. He said he added a special kill switch into her, that seems different than what the others have. Also Maeve has capabilities that it doesn't seem like the others have, in terms of controlling tech. So I wonder if Bernard's button will work on Maeve. I guess if the button works directly on the pearl and Maeve's pearl is basically not modified, it would work.


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

pgogborn said:


> A question I have is why is Dolores manufacturing so much white goo? Is it for an army of Dolores' or is it for an army of silent white drones.


It's to:


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

madscientist said:


> ...As for Maeve, it's not clear that all the switches work the same way or do the same thing. *Serac created Maeve's body. * He said he added a special kill switch into her, that seems different than what the others have. Also Maeve has capabilities that it doesn't seem like the others have, in terms of controlling tech. So I wonder if Bernard's button will work on Maeve. I guess if the button works directly on the pearl and Maeve's pearl is basically not modified, it would work.


Did Serac created Maeve's body? Maeve had those capabilities from last season. I don't recall how Maeve got out of Westworld. I think the System brought Maeve to Serac's attention.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Tony_T said:


> It's to:


Except she's a lot more sincere about it than Bender was.


----------



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)

Tony_T said:


> Did Serac created Maeve's body? Maeve had those capabilities from last season. I don't recall how Maeve got out of Westworld. I think the System brought Maeve to Serac's attention.


 We don't know how she got out. But presumably her pearl was smuggled out by Serac minions. To me it seems unlikely that they smuggled out her entire body, but I guess it's possible. She definitely was body-less for a while, when she was in the virtual WarWorld simulation.


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

madscientist said:


> We don't know how she got out. But presumably her pearl was smuggled out by Serac minions. To me it seems unlikely that they smuggled out her entire body, but I guess it's possible. She definitely was body-less for a while, when she was in the virtual WarWorld simulation.


Was is a simulation? Wasn't Bernard actually going back to Westworld to get her out? (or was he going to get Stubbs out?) And if Deloris has Bernard's pearl, who is in Bernard's body?

.....I am just so confused.


----------



## vertigo235 (Oct 27, 2000)

Tony_T said:


> Was is a simulation? Wasn't Bernard actually going back to Westworld to get her out? (or was he going to get Stubbs out?) And if Deloris has Bernard's pearl, who is in Bernard's body?
> 
> .....I am just so confused.


For reasons unknown yet, Delores did bring back Bernard, so we are to believe that it is Bernard in Bernard's body.

But then again it could be Delores impersonating Bernard.

We really don't know for sure based on the rules they have established for this season.


----------



## pgogborn (Nov 11, 2002)

vertigo235 said:


> ...
> We really don't know for sure based on the rules they have established for this season.


Although I think some of the rules they established for last season are being brought forward to this season.

Maeve diverged from Delores partly because of love for her daughter.

I think Charlotte Hale Dolores will diverge from Delores Delores because of love for her son and perhaps she will use her riot control robots to save his human life in a more breath taking way than Doleres used her posse against humans.

Serec wanting to control human destiny is an analog of Head of Narrative and Design Lee Sizemore writing scripts for the hosts. I think he could become a better human in the same way as Lee did including his interactions with Maeve.

For now I do not believe Rehobaum's physical location is where it appears to be in the same way there was uncertainty about the location of key objects in previous seasons.


----------



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)

Tony_T said:


> Was is a simulation? Wasn't Bernard actually going back to Westworld to get her out? (or was he going to get Stubbs out?) And if Deloris has Bernard's pearl, who is in Bernard's body?
> 
> .....I am just so confused.


 Yes, certainly Bernard went back to get Maeve. He just ran across Stubbs during the search and fixed him up. But, he and Stubbs couldn't find Maeve. That's because she was already off the island, in Serac's lab.

They tried to fool us, by having Maeve in WarWorld and we thought that Bernard would find her there... but WarWorld was entirely virtual, it wasn't on the island at all. Oh yea, I forgot: they did find Maeve's body in the "morgue" on the island and discovered her pearl had been removed.

Doloris brought out Bernard's pearl, then created a Bernard body in his old house and put his pearl in it, and set him loose. We don't know really why she did that. That happened right at the end of last season.


----------



## vertigo235 (Oct 27, 2000)

madscientist said:


> Deloris brought out Bernard's pearl, then created a Bernard body in his old house and put his pearl in it, and set him loose. We don't know really why she did that. That happened right at the end of last season.


"Everyone has their own role to play"

Whatever that means


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Tony_T said:


> Was is a simulation? Wasn't Bernard actually going back to Westworld to get her out? (or was he going to get Stubbs out?) And if Deloris has Bernard's pearl, who is in Bernard's body?
> 
> .....I am just so confused.


That whole episode was structured to make us think Bernard was about to run into Maeve. Until the end when we learned Maeve was in a simulation and her Pearl was in some kind of lab. That's when she took control of that robot and broke her Pearl out, only to then be caught by Serac's henchmen.


vertigo235 said:


> For reasons unknown yet, Delores did bring back Bernard, so we are to believe that it is Bernard in Bernard's body.
> 
> But then again it could be Delores impersonating Bernard.
> 
> We really don't know for sure based on the rules they have established for this season.


We do know that Bernard's Pearl is different from the others because we saw it early in episode 3 and it had some redness to it while the others were all silver. According to one podcast I listened to, that redness indicates it's got data from a real human (Arnold) vs the totally silver Pearls that are for pure hosts. What we don't know is whether Dolores put some of herself into Bernard's pearl, making him some kind of hybrid of Arnold/Bernard/Dolores or if he's just the same Bernarnold we saw in previous seasons.


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

So my suspicion that all the silver pearls were copies of Dolores has officially been confirmed by this episode. I mentioned this theory in the s3, e1 thread, but now I'm now kind of regretting that. It's a pretty big spoiler, even though I had no idea at the time that my theory was true. That's one of the negatives of watching a show like this several weeks behind everyone else. You miss out on the real-time conversations as people try to unravel the mysteries. Should I delete my post in the other thread?


----------



## pgogborn (Nov 11, 2002)

gweempose said:


> So my suspicion that all the silver pearls were copies of Dolores has officially been confirmed by this episode. I mentioned this theory in the s3, e1 thread, but now I'm now kind of regretting that. It's a pretty big spoiler, even though I had no idea at the time that my theory was true. That's one of the negatives of watching a show like this several weeks behind everyone else. You miss out on the real-time conversations as people try to unravel the mysteries. Should I delete my post in the other thread?


I vote No.


----------



## tivotvaddict (Aug 11, 2005)

gweempose said:


> So my suspicion that all the silver pearls were copies of Dolores has officially been confirmed by this episode. I mentioned this theory in the s3, e1 thread, but now I'm now kind of regretting that. It's a pretty big spoiler, even though I had no idea at the time that my theory was true. That's one of the negatives of watching a show like this several weeks behind everyone else. You miss out on the real-time conversations as people try to unravel the mysteries. Should I delete my post in the other thread?


No need, you were speculating.Turns out your speculation was on point. You weren't the only one who thought this might be the case. Not a spoiler.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

tivotvaddict said:


> No need, you were speculating.Turns out your speculation was on point. You weren't the only one who thought this might be the case. Not a spoiler.


Plus, most people who are interested in this show will have already seen this episode before reading gweempose's speculation in that other thread. I doubt there will be many people who are watching the show on a delay and reading each episode thread before moving on to the next episode.


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

That's exactly what I usually do.


----------



## tivotvaddict (Aug 11, 2005)

DevdogAZ said:


> Plus, most people who are interested in this show will have already seen this episode before reading gweempose's speculation in that other thread. I doubt there will be many people who are watching the show on a delay and reading each episode thread before moving on to the next episode.


Respectfully disagree. That's exactly how I watched Breaking Bad and the first couple of seasons of GOT (I was late to the party on both). Important to keep the community free of spoilers as stated in the forum rules, so I appreciate @gweempose bringing up the question.


----------



## ADG (Aug 20, 2003)

..... and when I said (in another thread) that when this season began it appeared it was going to be much easier to understand than the previous seasons, but now I find it every bit as abstruse as in the past, someone had the temerity to ask: "What is it you find hard to understand?". JUST READ THIS THREAD


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

tivotvaddict said:


> No need, you were speculating. Turns out your speculation was on point. You weren't the only one who thought this might be the case. Not a spoiler.


The only reason I asked if I should remove my post is because nobody else had mentioned this theory until the thread for the third episode. I then came along, weeks later, and dropped it into the first episode thread. Even though my intentions were pure, I started thinking that it could potentially diminish the impact of the reveal for someone like me who was late to the game. Obviously, this is always a risk we take when reading these types of threads, but I now have the benefit of hindsight just a few days later and know for a fact that my guess was correct. Since I was the last person to post in that thread, and nobody has responded to me yet, it would be easy enough to just remove that part of my post.

The whole thing makes me wonder if a person should even bother posting theories to threads like this well after the fact, since you can't really be part of the organic discussion. This is why I much prefer to watch shows like Westworld right when they first air. Unfortunately, I watch so much TV that I sometimes get backlogged. I'm just glad that by tonight I will be all caught up for the finale this Sunday.


----------

